# What is your favorite liquor?



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

Enjoying some captain right now... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 20, 2012)

Patron, ultimately Don Julio.


Sent from my stupid iPad


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2012)

All of them.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 20, 2012)

Gin. Make it Hendrick's.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 21, 2012)

indica


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2012)

I drink wine more than liquor or beer. 

When I drink liquor these days, I'll go for a Gran Manier or nice Bourbon neat.  Also like a chilled Sambuca straight up occasionally.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2012)

Seriously, Tanqueray tends to be the liquor of choice these days. Though amaretto is always good, too. And Sailor Jerry spiced rum. And Pinnacle Whipped vodka.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 21, 2012)

severine said:


> Seriously, Tanqueray tends to be the liquor of choice these days. Though amaretto is always good, too. And Sailor Jerry spiced rum. And Pinnacle Whipped vodka.




That Pinnacle whipped vodka is sick. I was at a party for the Giant game last week and a few people I know who never drink had that and got blown away. I've been favoring Makers Mark lately.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2012)

ZYDECORICH said:


> That Pinnacle whipped vodka is sick. I was at a party for the Giant game last week and a few people I know who never drink had that and got blown away. I've been favoring Makers Mark lately.



Pinnacle Whipped is a great addition to just about anything. B really likes it in orange soda--like a creamsicle, though I did watch a bar recently try to overcomplicate even that. I have their Marshmallow vodka, too, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2012)

Rangpur gin with some tonic water and a lime are always welcomed by my taste buds

I'll also put in a vote from my wife for stoli vanilla vodka -that and diet coke keep her happy


----------



## jlboyell (Jan 21, 2012)

when i take a break from beer, its usually a few tanqueray and tonics.  for the flask on the slopes, its definitely sailor jerry's


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2012)

Chopin potato vodka makes pretty tasty dirty Martinis.   I made some of those last night.

My summer drinks are Dark 'n Stormy made with Blenheim ginger ale, Mount Gay, and Myers; and Stoli, soda, splash of cranberry with a lime.

My taste in liquor tends to be "good but not exotic".  I prefer Cuervo 1800 to the uber expensive tequila brands like Patron (with fresh squeezed lime juice and a splash of Grand Marnier or Countreau).  I'm happy with Wild Turkey bourbon.   I use Smirnoff in things like Bloody Marys and Stoli where I can taste it.  Dalwhinnie scotch is the most expensive thing in my liquor cabinet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2012)

Dewars Whiskey


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I enjoy a good bloody mary made with kettle one.

Scotch I like glennfittich 12 year old.

Don't drink much liquor but I can pound out beers pretty good.


----------



## Nick (Jan 21, 2012)

severine said:


> Pinnacle Whipped is a great addition to just about anything. B really likes it in orange soda--like a creamsicle, though I did watch a bar recently try to overcomplicate even that. I have their Marshmallow vodka, too, but I haven't tried it yet.



Makes a killer choc martini


----------



## frapcap (Jan 22, 2012)

Almost anything is game depending on my mood, but the typical go-to is blended whiskey (Jim or Seagrams) and when the occasion warrants, Glenlevit 12 or 18 year, neat. 

I'm more of a craft beer drinker these days.


----------



## thoran1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jameson is the king of the hill for me.  The extra bite is tough to get used to at first, but it's definitely a taste I've acquired nicely.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2012)

Henry McKenna 10-year single barrel bourbon is my favorite all-around bourbon (and at $30, cheap in the grand scheme of things). Jameson holds a special place in my heart (and liver). Don't much care for Scotch.

Bombay Sapphire continues to be my go-to gin. Don't drink enough to experiment enough to change my mind.

Favorite all-purpose vodka is Luksusowa (Polish triple distilled potato vodka- one of the few that's not retardedly expensive. I love their current slogan "Against the Grain since 1928"). My uber-special vodka is Pan Tadeus, which I bring back with me every time I go to Poland.

Favorite "wierd" drink is Zubrowka and apple juice. It's a vodka flavored with Bison Weed, whatever that is. A bit spicy, a bit herbal, goes great with apple juice.

Go-to tequila is Herradura or Milagro, generally anejo, though for margaritas I find Sauza is excellent


----------



## Cheese (Jan 23, 2012)

severine said:


> And Pinnacle Whipped vodka.





Nick said:


> Makes a killer choc martini



2 parts Pinnacle Whipped Cherry vodka
1 part clear Creme De Cacao
1 part cranberry juice

Fixed this martini for my friends at Stowe over the weekend and saw lots of smiling faces.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Chopin potato vodka makes pretty tasty dirty Martinis.   I made some of those last night.



Check out Luksusowa. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2012)

Luksusowa is definitely a great vodka.


----------



## marcski (Jan 23, 2012)

Of late, my drink of choice is Noah's Mill Bourbon.  Real good, real strong and highly acclaimed at the SF Spirits Awards.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 23, 2012)

severine said:


> Seriously, Tanqueray tends to be the liquor of choice these days. Though amaretto is always good, too. And Sailor Jerry spiced rum. And Pinnacle Whipped vodka.



Tanqueray is so 80's:wink:  The Pinnacle Whipped vodka is good.  My wife makes up some good drinks with that.  Been going for Goeslings Black Seal Rum lately and a Bermuda tourist drink called Dark & Stormy.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2012)

marcski said:


> Of late, my drink of choice is Noah's Mill Bourbon.  Real good, real strong and highly acclaimed at the SF Spirits Awards.



Try the Rowan's Creek- same people, similar palate, also tasty. A little thinner tasting, maybe, but tasty. 

"Vintage Bourbon" by the same people is tasty, but not worth the significantly higher price. Willet Pot Still, also by them, isn't all that good, despite the fancy bottle. Pure Kentucky, despite the terrible packaging, was pretty good.

http://www.kentuckybourbonwhiskey.com/products.php


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 23, 2012)

liquor in the front, poker in the rear


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 23, 2012)

Mostly red wine (Malbec, Pinot Noir)
Beer  (Magic Hat #9 bottle/Guiness on tap)
Don Julio Tequila in my margariata (rocks, Don Julio, Contreau, fresh sqeezed lime juice)
Smirnoff Vanilla Vodka/Godiva Chololate for my choco martini.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a Single Malt Scotch guy. Usually neat, sometimes on the rocks (usually in summer).


----------



## marcski (Jan 23, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Try the Rowan's Creek- same people, similar palate, also tasty. A little thinner tasting, maybe, but tasty.
> 
> "Vintage Bourbon" by the same people is tasty, but not worth the significantly higher price. Willet Pot Still, also by them, isn't all that good, despite the fancy bottle. Pure Kentucky, despite the terrible packaging, was pretty good.
> 
> http://www.kentuckybourbonwhiskey.com/products.php



I will try it. I have been to the website and perused their other brands...they all seem interesting.  It would be nice to find it first to taste at a bar before I purchase a bottle.... I was a restaurant/bar about a year ago, and asked the bartender for a recommendation and that is how I first found the Noah's Mill.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2012)

marcski said:


> I will try it. I have been to the website and perused their other brands...they all seem interesting.  It would be nice to find it first to taste at a bar before I purchase a bottle.... I was a restaurant/bar about a year ago, and asked the bartender for a recommendation and that is how I first found the Noah's Mill.



Rowan and Pure Kentucky are both in the $30 range. Willet is too, I think.
For my money, never any real need to go above the $30s. Just haven't found them to generally be worth the incremental additional cash.
Of course, I still love me some $18 Rebel Yell, or $19 Rebel Rerserve.


----------



## marcski (Jan 23, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Rowan and Pure Kentucky are both in the $30 range. Willet is too, I think.
> For my money, never any real need to go above the $30s. Just haven't found them to generally be worth the incremental additional cash.
> Of course, I still love me some $18 Rebel Yell, or $19 Rebel Rerserve.



I will try the Rowan....I'm due for a new bottle soon.  Noah's Mill is I think about $47.  Ever since I got into the Noah's I haven't really been touching the Maker's (my old goto bourbon) or the bottle of Knob that I have in the house.  I just go out and buy another Noah's..but I'd love to save the $17/bottle!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2012)

If you like Makers or Knob, def try the Rebel Yell. You'll be surprised and happy, I think.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Tanqueray is so 80's:wink:  The Pinnacle Whipped vodka is good.  My wife makes up some good drinks with that.  Been going for Goeslings Black Seal Rum lately and a Bermuda tourist drink called Dark & Stormy.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



But if I were drinking it in the 80s, I would have had a lot of explaining to do.  It's refreshing. I like it.

Pinnacle makes a decent product for a low price point. I had the opportunity to review their Cake vodka before they rolled it out last year. Not bad, but UV's version is better, if that's your thing.

We always have dark or spiced rum and ginger beer on hand for the big guy.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 24, 2012)

El Tesoro Anejo Tequila, 
oak aged 2-3 years.

sipped, never used to mix cocktails


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2012)

Just enjoyed a dark and stormy made with the last of our Myer's dark rum, now I'm enjoying one with most of the rest of our Gosling's rum, both made with Gosling's ginger beer.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 25, 2012)

Having a Bernheim Wheat with a couple ice cubes. Tasty whiskey. Highly reccomend branching into the wheats and ryes for any bourbon fans.
Started with a Rogue Dead Guy Whiskey. Also tasty, but, like most PacNorthwest brown liquors, a bit scotchy.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 25, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> El Tesoro Anejo Tequila,
> oak aged 2-3 years.
> 
> sipped, never used to mix cocktails



Excellent choice!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 26, 2012)

Been drinking alot of Stoli Blueberry lately.


----------



## Jeffs LexToy (Jan 26, 2012)

Best Liquor for a Shot=Jager    Best to Mix=Goslings Bermuda Black Rum      Best On The Rocks=Tullamore Dew


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 26, 2012)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a scotch buff

My scotch has always been Cutty Sark. When I can afford a good single malt, I drink Macallan or Talisker.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried the CT Onyx Moonshine that's become real popular lately? I need to get a hold of some of this.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 26, 2012)

Blueberry vodka, water and a splash of cran. Delish. 

I call it a People's.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Blueberry vodka, water and a splash of cran. Delish.
> 
> I call it a People's.



Have you tried blueberry vodka and lemonade? A summertime staple around here.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 26, 2012)

severine said:


> Have you tried blueberry vodka and lemonade? A summertime staple around here.



Haven't tried that but it sounds like a super refreshing summer beverage.  On the list to try now!


----------



## legalskier (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoying some Tesseron Cognac X.O. Lot 76, warmed in a brandy snifter. Perfect on a nasty winter's night like this one.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 26, 2012)

I really gota try this pinnacle whipped...

Stoli vanilla and gingerale is pretty good.

I really enjoy jameson on the rocks every once in awhile or in a hot toddy


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Enjoying some Tesseron Cognac X.O. Lot 76, warmed in a brandy snifter. Perfect on a nasty winter's night like this one.



want


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 27, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Henry McKenna 10-year single barrel bourbon is my favorite all-around bourbon (and at $30, cheap in the grand scheme of things). Jameson holds a special place in my heart (and liver). Don't much care for Scotch.
> 
> Bombay Sapphire continues to be my go-to gin. Don't drink enough to experiment enough to change my mind.
> 
> ...



Since you fancy Polish vodkas, I recommend Sobieski Vodka. Very smooth and very nicely priced, about $  16 - 19  for 1.5 L (in NH and MA). I find that so many so called "premium" vodkas are just really overpriced. Fancy bottles and big prices. All that a good vodka needs to be is smooth. Multiple destilations, well filtered (to remove any other organics) and pure water. 

I like Zubrowka as well, but they definitely changed the formulation. I think that they started to add some flavor enhancers to it in addition to the Bison grass. I just recently finished off a bottle a got about 12 years ago and compared it to a recently bought one and the old one was definitely better.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2012)

Bumpsis said:


> Since you fancy Polish vodkas, I recommend Sobieski Vodka. Very smooth and very nicely priced, about $  16 - 19  for 1.5 L (in NH and MA). I find that so many so called "premium" vodkas are just really overpriced. Fancy bottles and big prices. All that a good vodka needs to be is smooth. Multiple destilations, well filtered (to remove any other organics) and pure water.
> 
> I like Zubrowka as well, but they definitely changed the formulation. I think that they started to add some flavor enhancers to it in addition to the Bison grass. I just recently finished off a bottle a got about 12 years ago and compared it to a recently bought one and the old one was definitely better.



I find the Sobieski to have a harsher edge to it- almost a kerosene-y edge. It's a "cheap" brand in Poland. It's still better than Popove, Smirnoff, and a lot of other vodkas, though.

Agree on the Zubrowka comment. Something has changed. And it's no different in Poland. There's been a marketing push there- I got a bottle cover form my father-in-law's bar in Warsaw that looks like a coat with a fur lined hood with a Zubrowka label on it. Marketing- the death of all good things...


----------



## legalskier (Jan 27, 2012)

After I parked my wife's car in a lot a few weeks ago I went to hide something in the rear wheel well while we were gone. When I pulled up the carpeted deck board, low and behold I found an unopened 500 ml flask of Hennessy. 
Neither one of us had any idea how it got there. So we asked our son and daughter. Neither one said they knew how  it got there.  :roll:


----------

